# Cleaning A Beer Filter



## Uncle Fester (4/10/10)

Ok, before you flame me, I searched, I failed.

I have just bought a 1 micron beer filter. Worked well, but didnt clean well under the tap.

What is the best way to clean the puppy between beers?

Have rinsed it, but that was IMHO ineffective. I have added 3 teaspoons of dishwasher detergent to the bowl and have the filter in there soaking until I work out what the hell to do from here.

As always, any comments pre-emptively appreciated.


Fester.


----------



## kelbygreen (4/10/10)

soak it in napisan over night. should make all the gunk separate. nothing sodium perc wont remove with a good soak


----------



## unrealeous (4/10/10)

Blatantly stolen from CB's website:

Cleaning: After use, rinse the filter under a tap to remove loose yeast Then fill the filter housing with hot tap water & 1 teaspoon of unscented Napisan (Sodium Percarbonate). Leave the filter in this solution for 24 hours, remove & rinse - If the filter still shows signs of debris, repeat the process. Air dry & store away for future use. Before use its recommended to wash in a non-rinse sanitiser as part of your sanitation regime.

I also find filling the housing with water - then swishing the filter up and down in it tends to bring a lot of the yeast off it. A combination of this and above seems to do the trick.


----------



## thesunsettree (4/10/10)

Uncle Fester said:


> Ok, before you flame me, I searched, I failed.
> 
> I have just bought a 1 micron beer filter. Worked well, but didnt clean well under the tap.
> 
> ...



hi mate , i soak mine overnight in a sod perc solution. Starsan it the next day. Works for me. 

Edit - as per unrealous above, exactly as i do

Cheers
matt


----------



## BoilerBoy (4/10/10)

Nappysan,

Been using the same filter for 3 years and currently sitting in my brew cupboard gleaming white waiting for next time.

I often let it soak for a day or 2, takes a bit of rinsing though.

Cheers,
BB


----------



## MattC (4/10/10)

fester, did you back flush the filter after using it?

Cheers


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (4/10/10)

Uncle Fester said:


> Ok, before you flame me, I searched, I failed.
> 
> I have just bought a 1 micron beer filter. Worked well, but didnt clean well under the tap.
> 
> ...




Not a answer to the question h34r: but try a finnings agent. I used a filter a couple of times but them went to PVPP and then gelatine. The result was nice crystal clear beer.

BYB


----------



## Uncle Fester (5/10/10)

Uncle Fester said:


> Ok, before you flame me, I searched, I failed.
> 
> I have just bought a 1 micron beer filter. Worked well, but didnt clean well under the tap.
> 
> ...




Let me qualify that the detergent is dishwasher powder, not palmolive :blink:


----------



## edddy57 (5/10/10)

My filter is a real mongrel to get clean. not so much the filter itself but the debris gets under the plastic shell that protects the filter and takes some time to loosen. However with patience it eventually gets clean. My regime
- after use, back flush the filter with 4-5 litres or more of warm water ie. push water through the outlet
- couple of teaspoons of napisan into the housing with hot water, add filter and close up... shake
- leave for a few days

As I said, getting debris from under the plastic casing is difficult and I find I need to empty and add more napisan and hot water sometimes 3 -4 times over a period of 10 - 12 days before it gets really clean....... but eventually it comes out sparkling clean. no biggy really, unless you are wanting to filter beer every 4 -5 days

Personally I think my issue is the design of the filter. When this one has had its day I might look around for a different design.


----------



## argon (5/10/10)

The way I clean my filter is to first open it up and give it a good hot water rinse in the laundry sink to remove most debris. Then attach the silicon tube bit ( gravity filter connection ) to the laundry tab and back flush hot water through it. The open up again, fill the housing with hot water and dunk up and down the filter pad over and over again until the water is reasonably clear. Then add PBW to the housing fill it up with more hot water, seal it up and wait 24 hrs. After that give it a quick rinse. Then starsan solution for 24 hrs. Then pour it out and store dry.

Sounds convoluted but reasonably simple. Espeically worth it when you're drinking diamond bright beer.


----------



## hirns (5/10/10)

I rince the filter and then back flush but with the garden hose. I place the filter in the clear housing, hold the filter firmly so it seals at the base and I have a trigger style nozzle attachment that seals nicely in the top of the filter to give it a full house pressure bach wash. With the clear housing it is easy to see when it is rinsing clear. I then use the nappisan for an overnight soak; air dry and store. It gets a full rinse with water and then no rinse sanitiser before use.

Hirns


----------



## A3k (5/10/10)

I always use to find it easy with my old filter cartridge, but then i got one with plastic over it as Eddy suggested before.
Now i basically have to do the same thing which is a fair pain. 

The design does seem rather poor, but looks like it'll last a long time.


----------



## Uncle Fester (11/10/10)

ok i have tried dishwasher powder, and napisan. is better, but there are still streaks through it.

tempted to try raw bleach as a last resort.

this is shitting me......


Fester.


----------



## Ross (11/10/10)

Uncle Fester said:


> ok i have tried dishwasher powder, and napisan. is better, but there are still streaks through it.
> 
> tempted to try raw bleach as a last resort.
> 
> ...



Use PBW, I guarentee it will have it like new.

cheers Ross


----------



## djneli (11/10/10)

Ross said:


> Use PBW, I guarentee it will have it like new.
> 
> cheers Ross




I can second that one - my first filter (that I only cleaned with Napisan) took on a lovely shade of poo brown after about 70 brews. My new one that gets the PBW treatment after each use looks brand new and so far has clocked up about 1000 litres.


----------



## Fourstar (12/10/10)

neli said:


> I can second that one - my first filter (that I only cleaned with Napisan) took on a lovely shade of poo brown after about 70 brews.



Poo brown! Did the nappi treatment wash/laundry soak* actually have any sodium perc? i use the cheapest stuff from aldi (which is actually pretty low on sodium perc) and use hot tap water and 1/2 tsp in the housing and plunge it several times and it comes up as good as new then soaked overnight.

* i assume it was not actually nappisan but something cheaper, heck even the home brand stuff has a very high % of sodium perc which knocks it off pretty easily


----------



## MarkBastard (12/10/10)

If you get the filter cartridge out, then stand it up in your sink and hold it, then turn on the hot tap and fill up the inside of the filter with the hot tap it'll fill up the centre column and then the water will go through the filter in the opposite direction to normal and get most of the crap off. Adjust the tap so that water in = water out if possible. That's the first thing I do anyway. Then soak as mentioned above.

I don't think there's really a need to backflush because the above is sort of like back flushing anyway. Do the same when rinsing.


----------



## argon (12/10/10)

+1 to PBW... Still use napisan on other stuff, but the filter gets PBW treatment and comes up bright white like brand new.


----------



## MarkBastard (12/10/10)

PBW is so good. I use it when Napisan fails.


----------



## Moz (12/10/10)

I clean my filter thoroughly(or at least I thought I did) napisan, rinse, the works only to find 5-6 little dots of mold on it last weekend. Surly that can't be good?


----------



## Batz (12/10/10)

Uncle Fester said:


> ok i have tried dishwasher powder, and napisan. is better, but there are still streaks through it.
> 
> tempted to try raw bleach as a last resort.
> 
> ...




I use and always have used a bleach solution, works for me.

Batz


----------



## superjim (12/10/10)

Moz said:


> I clean my filter thoroughly(or at least I thought I did) napisan, rinse, the works only to find 5-6 little dots of mold on it last weekend. Surly that can't be good?



Mine did the same thing once and I thought I was pretty thorough with the napisan. Now I always finish with a dose of starsan before air drying and storing. No dramas since.


----------



## Moz (12/10/10)

superjim said:


> Mine did the same thing once and I thought I was pretty thorough with the napisan. Now I always finish with a dose of starsan before air drying and storing. No dramas since.



I've kinda put it down to the amount of wet weather we've been having lately.


----------



## NickB (12/10/10)

I usually just give the cartridge a quick squirt with the hose, then it's straight into a hot solution (65C) of PBW. Comes out bright white, and filters perfect every time. Have tried Napisan in the past, and whilst it does work to some extent, PBW does seem to get more gunk out from in the pleats of the cartridge in my experience.

Cheers


----------



## sink cut (24/12/10)

hey guys,
just wondering how do these filters handle boiling water for cleaning and sanitation - i use my 50l HL tank to clean and sanitize all of my equipment, will a paper filter hold up to 10L of boiling water run through it?

Thanks


----------



## haysie (24/12/10)

sink cut said:


> hey guys,
> just wondering how do these filters handle boiling water for cleaning and sanitation - i use my 50l HL tank to clean and sanitize all of my equipment, will a paper filter hold up to 10L of boiling water run through it?
> 
> Thanks



The message I got was hot tap water only. Boiling can damage the filter.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (25/12/10)

Why do people assume that shiny and white is the same as properly cleaned??

You need to LOOK at the filter and see if there is any collected soil, i dont give a rats arse how white nappisan makes it, you need to see, before you put nappisan near it, that there is no collected surface goo. Filters with plastic cages around them mean you cant, and i wouldn't buy one, ever, for that very reason.

Once it is actually "clean" on its surface, then worry about your nappisan etc. Sodium perc does a pretty good job... Good enough so i use it for about 3 or 4 brews worth. - then i give the filter a PBW soak, and surprie surprise - when you use a proper brewery detergent in it, all manner of stuff gets cleaned out that the nappisan didn't touch. - and the filter performane improves markedly.

Nappisan is an OK cleaner, but it just is NOT as good as a proper cleaner and if you study flitration... You'll want to use a proper cleaner.

Backflush, inspect, surface clean ( highish pressure spraying) if needed, soak in nappisan - rinse, sanitise, use.

Every three or four brews - same routine but replace nappisan with PBW - then nappisan to make it white and you feel better about it.


----------



## Ross (25/12/10)

Thirsty Boy said:


> Why do people assume that shiny and white is the same as properly cleaned??
> 
> You need to LOOK at the filter and see if there is any collected soil, i dont give a rats arse how white nappisan makes it, you need to see, before you put nappisan near it, that there is no collected surface goo. Filters with plastic cages around them mean you cant, and i wouldn't buy one, ever, for that very reason.
> 
> ...



Spot on TB.Personally I won't use nappisan at all these days, even perfume free it still contains additives i don't want. 1 teaspoon of PBW works wonders.

cheers Ross


----------



## tonyt (25/12/10)

Ross said:


> Spot on TB.Personally I won't use nappisan at all these days, even perfume free it still contains additives i don't want. 1 teaspoon of PBW works wonders.
> 
> cheers Ross



Ross, is PBW same as the pink stain remover? Cheers


----------



## NickB (25/12/10)

Tony - Nope, completely different product. PBW is a Sodium Percarbonate based cleaner (like a super-strength Nappisan). Pink Stain is a detergent I believe.

Cheers


----------



## tonyt (25/12/10)

NickB said:


> Tony - Nope, completely different product. PBW is a Sodium Percarbonate based cleaner (like a super-strength Nappisan). Pink Stain is a detergent I believe.
> 
> Cheers



Nick, what name does it go under? Cheers


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (25/12/10)

I am a fan of PBW and I really wonder why people stuff around with other stuff when PBW does the job. Fair enough if it's hard to buy, but its readily available and not dear when you realise it is perfect for nearly everything in the home brewer's gear.


----------



## tonyt (25/12/10)

Aus_Rider_22 said:


> I am a fan of PBW and I really wonder why people stuff around with other stuff when PBW does the job. Fair enough if it's hard to buy, but its readily available and not dear when you realise it is perfect for nearly everything in the home brewer's gear.




Where do ya get it?


----------



## NickB (25/12/10)

I get mine from Craftbrewer (check the banner above), but should be available through other retailers. Tony - It's simply called PBW (Powdered Brewery Wash).

Cheers


----------



## kelbygreen (25/12/10)

pink stain remover is more like bleach, Well its used or can be used as a sanitiser and it stinks like you added bleach to the fermenter. def no detergent as it doesnt foam nor does it smell like it.


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (25/12/10)

tonyt said:


> Where do ya get it?



From Craftbrewer. :beer:


----------



## tonyt (26/12/10)

Aus_Rider_22 said:


> From Craftbrewer. :beer:


Thanks all


----------



## thebigwilk (14/5/16)

bringing back an old thread here but I back flush the crap out of mine then one tea spoon of Sodium Percarbonate in the housing then fill with water from the jug boiling let sit for 20 min then turn it around and to it again, then rinse with water for 5 mins then store in the freezer till next time anybody else store theres in the freezer ?


----------



## AJS2154 (14/5/16)

Be proud of the cloud......don't filter!


----------



## Grott (14/5/16)

I'm with you AJS2154. Having a meal in your drink is the go.
Ps. If your ferment for 14 days, allow slight temp rise for yeast to clean up an then chill for a while before drinking then there isn't too much in there anyway.
Cheers


----------



## thebigwilk (14/5/16)

Ya cant beat a brilliant clear lager, clear enough to see your finger prints through the glass and that's straight from the fermenter to the keg then forced carbed and enjoying 30 mins later, hard to beat that!


----------



## AJS2154 (14/5/16)

grott said:


> I'm with you AJS2154. Having a meal in your drink is the go.
> Ps. If your ferment for 14 days, allow slight temp rise for yeast to clean up an then chill for a while before drinking then there isn't too much in there anyway.
> Cheers


Agreed grott. For me, the trademark of a home made beer is flavour and a little cloud......a meal in your drink. Funny, thanks.


----------



## tugger (14/5/16)

My favourite job, cleaning the beer filter.


----------



## Futur (18/5/16)

thebigwilk said:


> bringing back an old thread here but I back flush the crap out of mine then one tea spoon of Sodium Percarbonate in the housing then fill with water from the jug boiling let sit for 20 min then turn it around and to it again, then rinse with water for 5 mins then store in the freezer till next time anybody else store theres in the freezer ?


Nope, I soak mine in perc for a few days and then back rinse. If there is any staining or remaining muck I'll soak in bleach and then it comes out pure white. I store mine inside my hop spider to let air get around it 360 degrees and keep it dry so mould can't grow.


----------



## klangers (18/5/16)

Here's my method for cleaning my filter:


Arrange my brewing schedule so at least a couple beers are coming off ferment at the same time
Buy a 2 micron water filter cartridge from bunnings
Hot water sterilise filter and lines
Filter all beers into kegs, from lightest to darkest in one hit
Throw filter in the bin

Yes, it might cost more, yes it is wasteful (although I daresay better on the environment compared to chemical cleaning) but it saves a shiteload of time and I don't need to worry about contamination.


----------



## Zorco (19/5/16)

Batz said:


> I use and always have used a bleach solution, works for me.
> 
> Batz


What is the ratio of household bleach to water for your solution Batz?


----------



## Mick0269 (18/11/19)

Uncle Fester said:


> Ok, before you flame me, I searched, I failed.
> 
> I have just bought a 1 micron beer filter. Worked well, but didnt clean well under the tap.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mick0269 (18/11/19)

Hi Uncle Fester, mate just go to Aussie Brewmakers site type 250mm Beer Filter Instructions and print the 2 pages which gives how to clean after use step by step. I have attached a PDF That gives the makers instructions


----------

